# 2016 Maxima or Altima



## Trayus (Feb 24, 2016)

So I was wondering what people think of the 2016 Maxima? I'm trying to decide between an Altima 3.5 SR or a Maxima S since that's around what my budget will allow. My question, though, is whether the Maxima is worth the extra price bump? I want to know whether or not the Maxima really is just a fancier looking Altima or if there really is a difference in driving. Thanks guys!


----------

